# Smok VCT Pro



## Benjamin Cripps (15/4/15)

This tank looks impressive. It looks to have the same coil design as the Arctic tank, thus allowing for no problems with high vg juices, but also has a heating fan built into the drip tip (like the Turbo RDA). Any vendors planning on bringing these in? The link is http://www.smoktech.com/product_10140.html.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> This tank looks impressive. It looks to have the same coil design as the Arctic tank, thus allowing for no problems with high vg juices, but also has a heating fan built into the drip tip (like the Turbo RDA). Any vendors planning on bringing these in? The link is http://www.smoktech.com/product_10140.html.




Nice, you mean *heat sink* (not "_heating fan_" )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (15/4/15)

johan said:


> Nice, you mean *heat sink* (not "_heating fan_" )


I am not sure hey, i think heat sink and heating fan...  Well that is what the language they use atleast.


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> I am not sure hey, i think heat sink and heating fan...  Well that is what the language they use atleast.



Yip thats chinglish, any ferrous or non-ferrous metal used to dissipate heat is called a heat sink. PS. ask the manufacturer where is the fan?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (15/4/15)

johan said:


> Yip thats chinglish, any ferrous or non-ferrous metal used to dissipate heat is called a heat sink. PS. ask the manufacturer where is the fan?


I will do so. You are probably correct, my excitement may have got ahead of logic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

